# Massive Aggresion!



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Nate and Rico hooked me up with some fish check them out.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Personally, I dont care...but youre probably going to get bashed for having that Oscar in with those Reds. And yeah, Im pretty positive that "mystery" fish is also a Red.

Tom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new Ps... personally i'd remove the Oscar from the P tank... anyway it's your tank, your Ps, your Oscar, your call...







!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice pygo you got there....but it look over crowed, what tank size you have? and yea remove the poor oscar before anything happen to him.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> nice pygo you got there....but it look over crowed, what tank size you have? and yea remove the poor oscar before anything happen to him.


yer i agree looks like he has had alot of hassel.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Agree with evryone else get the oscar out man :nod:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

im sure i just saw this video.....................re-post...lol


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Personally, I dont care...but youre probably going to get bashed for having that Oscar in with those Reds. And yeah, Im pretty positive that "mystery" fish is also a Red.
> 
> Tom


nice fish adn how can you tell the mystry fish is a re when you cant even see it? and who0 cares bout a oscar id leave him in there


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

The tank is a 55gal the oscar was 12$ and the mystery fish is a piranha and it is a red but what species of red.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol, ur tryin to copy Crosshair with that Vodka Bottle in ur tank lol...nice pygo's, take that oscar outa there


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool Ps man, to me the red u need to ID looks like a plan old red to me ( not a super) I could be wrong though. Congrats on ur new rhom to







Take out the oscar, if ur Ps kill it in the middle of the night he will just rot in ur tank tell u find it (which could only be in like 10 hours and sence ur tank is small for that fish load u might wind up losing all ur fish in the same night just because u left the oscar in their.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wait.. you have 2 rhoms in the same tank?







what a waste man. And get the oscar outta there.

BTW shouldnt this be in the pictures and video section??

TRigga


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool P's m8. isnt ur tank a little over crowded for a 55 gal?


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Its not overcrowded its fine and i am copying crosshair. The rhoms r fine i will seperate as they get older.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Think of your own tank setup ideas. That is so unoriginal. And your mystery P is a GD red belly man. And take the gay oscar out. ITS A PYGO TANK FOR GODS SAKES!


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Why you guys so queer when it comes to an oscar with pygos i dont have another tank for him atm. Hes for sale if you want to buy.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

no ones gonna buy that half eaten oscar man. Go get a tank for him even a small one just a little bigger than he is and get him back into condition. He should repair him self an then youll have another tank for your rhom.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Why you guys so queer when it comes to an oscar with pygos i dont have another tank for him atm. Hes for sale if you want to buy.


i read your quotes before the vid and ya i guessed you would be about 11yrs old..







and then hearing you talk on the vid just reassured it.lol :rasp:


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

"qickshot said:


> Personally, I dont care...but youre probably going to get bashed for having that Oscar in with those Reds. And yeah, Im pretty positive that "mystery" fish is also a Red.
> 
> Tom


nice fish adn how can you tell the mystry fish is a re when you cant even see it? and who0 cares bout a oscar id leave him in there
[/quote]

How could you NOT see it? It was the same damn fish that was in the middle of the screen when he was saying "him, right there...". Did you even watch the video??? Everybody else seems to have seen the Red.

I was going to mention that he jocked CROSSHAIR with the Absolut bottle, but forgot.

And I thought he said "two rhoms" and "tank". Just wasnt sure, so I didnt wanna say anything. LOL...youre going to separate them when they get older? They WONT get older if you keep them together son!!

Tom


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Vinny19 said:


> Why you guys so queer when it comes to an oscar with pygos i dont have another tank for him atm. Hes for sale if you want to buy.


i read your quotes before the vid and ya i guessed you would be about 11yrs old..:rasp: and then *hearing you talk on the vid just reassured *it.lol :rasp:
[/quote]
woordd man you really should get out more.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

baby nuts









Anyways, few things.... If you cant house a fish, get rid of it before you bring in moe fish that you dont have room for (this is just common sense). The 2 rhoms... again.... dont take in fish you dont have room for. The rhoms will not live together, no matter big or little. Either seperate them or get rid of one.

"mystery fish".... its a red, not hard to tell as he looks exactly like the others only larger. Also, your tank is a little small for that many reds in the same tank. Your asking for alot of problems shorlty.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> baby nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...










to everything he just said...

Tom


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> Personally, I dont care...but youre probably going to get bashed for having that Oscar in with those Reds. And yeah, Im pretty positive that "mystery" fish is also a Red.
> 
> Tom


nice fish adn how can you tell the mystry fish is a re when you cant even see it? and who0 cares bout a oscar id leave him in there
[/quote]

How could you NOT see it? It was the same damn fish that was in the middle of the screen when he was saying "him, right there...". Did you even watch the video??? Everybody else seems to have seen the Red.

I was going to mention that he jocked CROSSHAIR with the Absolut bottle, but forgot.

And I thought he said "two rhoms" and "tank". Just wasnt sure, so I didnt wanna say anything. LOL...youre going to separate them when they get older? They WONT get older if you keep them together son!!

Tom
[/quote]

HA HA HA. Did everyone hear at the end of the video when trying to find the second rhom, the kid says" Where did the other one go, no no". Bet you money he already got OWNED


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Technically your all wrong because i am 15 years old. Yes i have another tank for the rhom already. No they did not fight yet. THey are both there. The oscar is staying where he is. I feed my piranhas well so im not worried about anything.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Technically your all wrong because i am 15 years old. Yes i have another tank for the rhom already. No they did not fight yet. THey are both there. The oscar is staying where he is. I feed my piranhas well so im not worried about anything.


Oh cute!! hes throwing a tantrum


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Not exactly i truely dont care what any of you say because nate said my setup was good.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Nate or Rico care to chime in here?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Not exactly i truely dont care what any of you say because nate said my setup was good.


Yeah they only said that cuz they didn't want to hurt your little feelings







. The oscar is still gay and he would not be getting his ass kicked if your p's thought he was kool







Anyways, way to go man. glad to see you spending your money on P's and not crack







Alright guys, let's go easy on the poor kid. BEFORE HE CRIES!


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

well just to lear some things up, the mystery red, i explained at your house..was not a mystery i just said he is differnet then the others, hes 100% sure a red, thats why i hook you up with the red price, about the oscar, you know what you were walking into upon posting it, im glad your happy though it is your tank and your fish, but these guys are right you shouldnt ave the 2 rhoms together, what happened to the divider?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Some quick comments:

1. I agree with the majority, 55g is indeed too small for the number P. nattereri you have. These fish can grow over 10 inches in a short period of time. Assuming that you don't keep them well fed, they will likely eat each other up. Of course, this is after they eat that already bitten oscar of yours.

2. I don't think bashing this young man is helpful. We are all here to learn and there are more better methods of correcting someone that just telling them they are a f**kup.

3. Lastly, if you are indeed keeping 2 S. rhombeus together you are risking losing 1 or both fish from predation.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Some quick comments:
> 
> 1. I agree with the majority, 55g is indeed too small for the number P. nattereri you have. These fish can grow over 10 inches in a short period of time. Assuming that you don't keep them well fed, they will likely eat each other up. Of course, this is after they eat that already bitten oscar of yours.
> 
> ...


i agree 100%. give the guy some positive feedback.especially if you think hes young









best of luck with your fish bud.

nate


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

barbianj said:


> Nate or Rico care to chime in here?


lol course, and yes your set up is good, for now. this guy is not as immature as you guys are making him, hes a nice kid learning like the rest of us did, 4 reds for a 55g were fine for now they are 4"-5" its apparnt you have to upgrade and i did state its good for now you never asked, is this ok for life or how many reds can live in my tank, i never knew what size tank you had ,until i got there with the rhoms a week after i sold you the reds and scorpion









please guys ease up give him a break and maybe some constuctive criticism instead of straight bashing him, thank you.

nathan


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> no ones gonna buy that half eaten oscar man.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaa !!!!

I don't know why but i burst out laughing when i read that statement. hehehe


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

yes i did kinda laff at that myself, cody for sale rofl? that was amusing.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> Personally, I dont care...but youre probably going to get bashed for having that Oscar in with those Reds. And yeah, Im pretty positive that "mystery" fish is also a Red.
> 
> Tom


nice fish adn how can you tell the mystry fish is a re when you cant even see it? and who0 cares bout a oscar id leave him in there
[/quote]

i dont mean to bash or come off harsh, but wow what a way to be a fish keeper
and not care about the oscar.....just my 2 cents

take the poor oscar out, heal him up and keep a pygo tank. many people have tried 
to mix agressive fish and failed.......on the other hand, i have a ram "swimming" 
with ben and jerry......they will chase him for a second when there are feeders
in the tank and then they realize who his and stop.......then again i have just 2
in my tank and they are pretty passive fellows


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

no offense buddy but if u didnt want to hears other peoples opinions u should have never posted it up everbody has an opinion and sometimes u wont like them get over it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Pics and Vids Keep it respectful, no matter how hard it sometimes seems.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Good luck keeping them together man, keep us updated .


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yo if you want to sell that oscar. Get him a small tank a 30 gal should be fine just to get him to heal. Cause honestly keeping the oscar in there is not just bad for the oscar, it will seriously f*ck up your tank when it dies. Just letting you know, its your fish butt everyone bashing you is just tryna help you out.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

How bout this idea. You paid for the tank right? And the fish I assume right? Than you do what you want with them like maybe leave the oscar in the tank if you want or leave the 2 rhoms together. Its one thing learning about the fish and figuring out all this on your own but having other members on a website trying to tell you what to do is just irritating.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Some quick comments:
> 
> 1. I agree with the majority, 55g is indeed too small for the number P. nattereri you have. These fish can grow over 10 inches in a short period of time. Assuming that you don't keep them well fed, they will likely eat each other up. Of course, this is after they eat that already bitten oscar of yours.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree, flaming is not going to help him learn shizzal (even though flaming is fun).

Nonetheless, those look like some nice reds.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

The reason the original poster has Piranhas is not because he likes them and cares about them. He's keeping them because they are cool 'evil' fish that tear sh*t up - at least I feel this about him. He's keeping the oscar in there in hopes of it getting torn apart because its 'cool' for piranhas to rip stuff up.

This is the same kind of person that would torture cats, put little animals in a microwave..etc. For him its all about the death. Everyone can disagree with me but the lack of care for living creatures or the fact they will face a slow death (and this not being a care or concern) shows me the character.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Lol i got piranhas because they are beautiful fish. I got the oscar because my fish were small but then i bought big ones. I now have no room for the oscar so he stays put.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Lol i got piranhas because they are beautiful fish. I got the oscar because my fish were small but then i bought big ones. I now have no room for the oscar so he stays put.


Nice excuse. You could take the oscar to the LFS where you got the P and tell them they can have it for free. I'm sure they would take it plus it doesnt need to die a slow death.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

You got an oscar which gets 12"+ and now you got piranhas that will also get huge all jammed into a 55gallon tank and also 2 rhoms which look like they're in a 20gallon tank. Getting these fish whether they are piranhas or oscars and not being able to house them properly is irresponsible fish keeping. You couldnt just wait until you got a bigger tank to house them all properly or put the oscar in a good home, you had to run out and buy more and more fish. Next you will say you have a bigger tank or youre getting a bigger tank any day now which probably isnt true its more like youre begging youre parents for another tank LOL so now youre up the creek without a paddle. Well they are your fish good luck.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

Even if he did get piranha to watch things get torn up does not give you a valid reason for being an ass. The piranha are his and the Oscar is his. IF he wants to let the oscar die it is his decision and no one elses. Although if I may make a suggestion...just give the oscar to a LFS man its not worth it. It could possibly foul your water and is kinda sad to watch the poor guy like that.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

Azog said:


> Even if he did get piranha to watch things get torn up does not give you a valid reason for being an ass. The piranha are his and the Oscar is his. IF he wants to let the oscar die it is his decision and no one elses. Although if I may make a suggestion...just give the oscar to a LFS man its not worth it. It could possibly foul your water and is kinda sad to watch the poor guy like that.


makes a good point here cody,no one has mentioned much of it, the oscar getting eating slowly will infact foul your water, he is stressed out, wouldnt you having your ass chewed on?, and in turn this causes him to get sick and/or subject to disease sickness etc etc etc this in the longrun will hurt your ps, or at least get them sick,which could inevitably lead to death, you may want to consider feeding your fish smaller fish with one bite and/or filets shrimp etc, be sure to take everything out of the water after 3 mins or so, the oscar is doomed but yours ps are not,yet.

nate


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well actually i think im gonna take him to the fish store because even though he is 5" plus hes kind of a boring fish. Nate im having problems with my ps only eating live food. I didnt want to feed them feeders but thats the only thing that they want ot eat. The rhoms got divided again i had the divider out for some maintenance it didnt fit right. Thanks everyone for chewing me out.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

when they get hungry they will eat other food then live maybe your feeding to often, try not to feed em live for couple days and get fish filets or shrimp and try them, or try frozen silversides and work from there, theres tons of info in feeding sections in ofurms utilize these posts also.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

YYYYEEEEESSSS!!!! " MASSIVE AGGRESION " hooked this guy up!! TWO NEW RHOMS?!?! KOOOL!! wonder for how much $ ? !

that fish he's talki about has a high bottom lip looks like sum kinda . . i unno squat bout p's all i know is it aint a TERN and it aint a RHOM or a . . sanchez or a elong lol it's like . . a frick it does look like a RHOM!!!

IT"S A GOLDEN RHOM MAN!

spread massive aggresion , it's the wave of the future, dicscover it if u know whats good for u


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks!
nate


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> lol, ur tryin to copy Crosshair with that Vodka Bottle in ur tank lol...nice pygo's, take that oscar outa there


oh please







i used to put empty liqour bottles in my tank way before corsshair showed his pics.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

your a little douche kid, redbelly. Dont be a bitch and think your some bad ass cause you have piranahs. You wouldnt keep a pitbull in a box the size of a washer for all its life would you? Then dont keep 4 red bellys, an oscar and 2 rhoms all in a tank, i mean come on thats common sense.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

bitch


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont think you are even capable of taking care of yourself (cause your like 14) much less be trusted with multiple fishes lives. I dont even know why you bothered to post your pics, I guess so you could get the reassurance that yeah my P's beat my oscars ass and watch them chase him around. Well sorry kid not only did you get the exact opposite of that response you proved yourself to be a little immature teenager who thinks they know everything. Its people like you who come on this forum asking why my 9 piranhas died that where in a 20 g tank not cycled and you have 4.0ppms of ammonia just eating away their gills. Do those godfully unlucky fish a favor and A. sperate them into a decent size tank B. return them and get something you are more adaqutely equiped to take care of like a pet rock or a chia pet or C. give them to someone who atleast has the maturity and responsibility to take care of one of the worlds most mis understood animals. Dont come on here and talk hard and expect to impress people, behind your little E-manliness your just another said teenager who's parents should have taught some responsibility and morals.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> I dont think you are even capable of taking care of yourself (cause your like 14) much less be trusted with multiple fishes lives. I dont even know why you bothered to post your pics, I guess so you could get the reassurance that yeah my P's beat my oscars ass and watch them chase him around. Well sorry kid not only did you get the exact opposite of that response you proved yourself to be a little immature teenager who thinks they know everything. Its people like you who come on this forum asking why my 9 piranhas died that where in a 20 g tank not cycled and you have 4.0ppms of ammonia just eating away their gills. Do those godfully unlucky fish a favor and A. sperate them into a decent size tank B. return them and get something you are more adaqutely equiped to take care of like a pet rock or a chia pet or C. give them to someone who atleast has the maturity and responsibility to take care of one of the worlds most mis understood animals. Dont come on here and talk hard and expect to impress people, behind your little E-manliness your just another said teenager who's parents should have taught some responsibility and morals.


HOW OLD ARE YOU MR. MATURITY, they are HIS fish and its HIS lesson to learn so just let him learn it, are you gonna sell him your pet rock?? how much has it grown?? know whats worse than a 14 year old with 6 redbellys in a 55gal tank...YOUR UNNEEDED COMMENTS, its been said over and over STOP bashing people who are younger and less experienced MR. MATURITY. in fact just dont open this thread if it makes you so mad or upset or whatever your trying to go for...

Have a little respect.
-Josh


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

HOW OLD ARE YOU MR. MATURITY, they are HIS fish and its HIS lesson to learn so just let him learn it, are you gonna sell him your pet rock?? how much has it grown?? know whats worse than a 14 year old with 6 redbellys in a 55gal tank...YOUR UNNEEDED COMMENTS, its been said over and over STOP bashing people who are younger and less experienced MR. MATURITY. in fact just dont open this thread if it makes you so mad or upset or whatever your trying to go for...

Have a little respect.
-Josh :nod:
[/quote]

I agree with you 100 %


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Lol i got piranhas because they are beautiful fish. I got the oscar because my fish were small but then i bought big ones. I now have no room for the oscar so he stays put.


It just seems like you had a chance to get rid of the Oscar here.







Good luck!


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

guys chill please jesus....were a big happy family here, stop bashing the kid and look the other way...you know hes young and we were all young and foolish at one point...i ask you because everyone posting on this site is a customer or potential...cody got his fish from me, whether he wants to put an oscar, a pacu, or a octopuss with his p's let him, just give him informable knowledge and let him know why not to put these things / or why to sepreate his fish...instead of bashing him...i dont appreciate anyone bashin anyone on any forum customer or not, constructive critism is fine, but all out slamming the kid i dont appreciate it, so do it for me ...let the mods close this topic and relax on the kid...for me. i know what he does isnt smart or is right in any terms but to bash a fellow member or customer of mine...im sick of seeing it, relax everyone please...hes young we were all there once, say you werent maybe you had more insight, but please im asking now ...let this thread die out...as a favor to me...


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

ruger345 said:


> Lol i got piranhas because they are beautiful fish. I got the oscar because my fish were small but then i bought big ones. I now have no room for the oscar so he stays put.


It just seems like you had a chance to get rid of the Oscar here.:nod: Good luck!
[/quote]

his oscar was half eaten


















this needs to end soon....







we come t othis forum to get help and constuctive critism
not even R.I.P. is this hard







can no one do me a favor?? i certainly hope so , i do plenty for everyone


----------



## shan2nu (Sep 3, 2006)

That is one lucky Oscar you got there. I just got 2" RBPs today. Didn't have a tank ready for them so put with a couple of other fishes which includes two 4" Koi Carps. This was meant to last for a couple of hours (until i setup a new tank for them).

Everything went fine for a few mins but once the Ps settled in........... swipe, swipe and both caprs have lost 80% of the tail fins.

Immediately removed the Ps and transfered them into a bucket with some plants.

These are my first Ps and i'm gonna have to be a lot more careful with where i put them. A similarly sized Pacu has been living happily with those carps for a couple of months now.

I'm surprised your Oscar has survived with bigger Ps for so long.

That Oscar needs a seperate tank for sure. Sooner or later, the Ps are gonna get him.


----------

